# Aggressive



## CookieTheBudgie (Sep 26, 2017)

My femal bird name Biscuit is the meanest! I don?t know how to tame her at all. She just bites as soon as I try getting close to her any help please?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Your budgie isn't mean. She's just scared. You only got her today so you shouldn't be trying to handle her at all. I already addressed this on your first post.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, the bird is probably scared. A human is so much bigger than a Budgie. Some people want a bird to react to them right away. I do not push myself on pets. Just try to be decent to them and give them proper care and hope we can become friends. Latest bird not too chumm in the beginning, but last 2-3 months has been very friendly with me. Hope you have the same luck.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please do not ask the same question in multiple areas of the forum.

This matter was already asked and addressed in your introductory thread so this thread is closed and will be deleted.

Thanks! 

Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time. 
They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more secure. 
Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.
They may not eat or drink when you are watching them until they get used to their new environment.

To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.*


----------

